# Legal Separation when your separated?



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

So, Here's my deal. 12 days ago I find out my H got drunk and had a PA( swears no sex, but who knows) with a coworker in Japan. Now, little by little..Im questioning the past 5 yrs of marriage..seeing how he went out and drank a lot during it. 

We are obviously separate. I don't work..Im taking care of our 2 kids..about 3 and 1years old. I dont want to file for a D just yet, because I dont exactly know what I want. I suggested a Legal Separation..and he's giving me a hard time saying I should wait for him to come back from Japan, live with him for a little see hows hes a changed man, then if I still want a D or to S then fine.

Basically, I tried to Google, and a LS is just like a D except your still married. 

My question basically is, what would be in the best interest not only of my children, but myself, If anyone has experienced this or is right now.

Any advice or suggestions are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't experienced it , but may be you should really wait to you husband comes back. Plus , you will have the time to think about what you want.


----------



## Shane Jimison (Sep 1, 2011)

Separation can be a distressing experience; do not give up when you need advice. The main advantage of a legal separation is that it can easily be reversed in that you can try it for a while then reconcile or, in the alternative, proceed with divorce.


----------

